
US forbids any device larger than cellphone on flights from 13 countries - prawn
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2017/mar/20/us-forbids-devices-larger-cell-phones-flights-13-countries
======
LordWinstanley
Deliberately (?) misleading headline. The devices are not banned from flights.
They are banned from being carried as hand luggage

~~~
glandium
Would you put your tablet or laptop in the checked luggage, though? When you
know how they're handled...

~~~
LordWinstanley
Whether I would trust baggage handling or not isn't really the point.

Almost every news outlet is headlining this story that these devices are being
'banned' from flights, which is simply not true. They're being 'banned' from
being carried on as hand luggage. You might as well say that "changes of
clothes" are banned from flights, seeing as most people's suitcases are not
allowed to be carried on as hand luggage either.

I know the truth doesn't make for as interesting a headline. But it's
irritating to see the [allegedly] quality press increasingly adopting the
tactics of the click-bait trash pedlars.

